# '35 Columbia Superb Camel Back Single Bar - Finished



## yeshoney (Mar 2, 2010)

Finally got a set of proper fenders for it (not gender correct - but close enough as beggers can't be choosers!)


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 2, 2010)

Sweet bike, looks like it should ride nice!


----------



## bud poe (Apr 15, 2010)

Cool!  Abandoned in an alley amongst a pile of junk I found a Columbia Superb "twin Bar" with the same paint scheme, missing chain guard and front fender, otherwise complete except I don't think the bars are correct.  I'll post a pic soon...Great bike!


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 16, 2010)

Looks great! perfect amount of patina. I always loved the Westfields. I found a '49 standard ladies and gave it to my Mother Out Law years ago,I've been hoping to find one for myself.

Pat


----------



## Santee (Jan 2, 2011)

I dig the goose neck, looks Art Deco!


----------



## hotrodbob (Oct 22, 2011)

i like the fenders and the chaingard


----------



## Elgin Baylor (Oct 22, 2011)

*These were just posted yesterday...*



Santee said:


> I dig the goose neck, looks Art Deco!




The goose neck is Art Deco, made by Torrington (the bearing company). Check these out.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?19045-Torrington-Deco-Stems


----------

